# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Building permit  costs for  a shed

## tgbrooks

Hi, 
I am planning to build a workshop of about 20 square metre - standard portal steel frame with colourbond roof and walls  and as it is larger than the "10 square metre no permit required size"  I enquired  with the local council about the cost of a building permit.  They say $750 minimum.  A local building surveyor was no better - he quoted $900 plus GST plus $30 council lodgement fee. 
 This is a bit pricey for basically 2 visits - one to look at the foundation holes and another to inspect the completed structure ! 
What prices have others paid for a shed building permit ? 
Trevor

----------


## ozwinner

Just build two smaller sheds side by side?  :Doh:  
Al  :Sneaktongue:

----------


## rona

As of approximately two years ago, the arrangement of building a shed up tp 10 sq.metres was abolished. Irrespective of the size of your outbuilding/shed it will cost you.Most shires have a minimum starting scedule, which possibly varies also from shire to shire. You are dealing with people that have no compasion or concern as to your requirements. I would suggest that if your shed is fairly well concealed just go ahead and build it, because very seldom do they actual come and inspect your work. It is easier in the country than in the City. Many people are still unaware that you are not permitted to build a shed under 10sq.ft without a permit.
          Cheers,
                    Ron.

----------


## flynnsart

:Eek:  OMG! That much for a shed permit! It only cost me 545 for my permit for a house and that included the septic permit. (And they have to drive 60km to do the inspections!) 
Donna

----------


## ian

Ron this is a little harsh  

> You are dealing with people that have no compasion or concern as to your requirements.

  It's more like you are dealing with people who can be ridiculed, humiliated or sacked if they deviate from Council policy or disagree with a councillor.  
ian

----------


## johnc

Building without a permit is not a good idea, someone not far from here sold his house with new shed, and on inspection the new owner or whoever worked out it was not legit, in the end to complete the deal the shed had to be removed. Obviously there is a bit more to the story but the vendor now seriously regrets not getting a permit. 
Just finished building a shed, 4m x 8m and the permit was about $40 all up. Perhaps I got lucky. 
John.

----------


## RufflyRustic

I think my costs were just over $700 too. 
cheers
Wendy

----------


## DJ's Timber

I think you will probably find that it varies from one council to another, mine cost me $453.20 a year ago

----------


## bfx

Not sure about the statement that the right to build below 10sq.m without a permit was abolished in all shires.  Mount Alexander Shire Council, early this year, told me I did not require a permit for such a shed.  It seems the councils work to their own rules on some issues. 
Bill

----------


## ozwinner

http://www.whittleseabuilding.com.au...ing-permit.asp 
I cant see where the fees are though, I think they just make them up on the day. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## David L

I would suggest talking to more than one private certifier and making comparisons, they are some times more affable? than council staff.
As Wendy found out sometimes council staff are blinded by red tape.
Do not build without a permit if it is required, even rural areas they are clamping down and can spot it with Google Earth

----------


## journeyman Mick

> .........................Do not build without a permit if it is required, even rural areas they are clamping down and can spot it with Google Earth

  Unless you're building a non-habitable building sited over 100m from a boundary on a rural property, no permits required then. 
Mick

----------


## Big Shed

> Unless you're building a non-habitable building sited over 100m from a boundary on a rural property, no permits required then. 
> Mick

  They must be easier going in Queensland, that is not the case in Victoria. 
I live on rural land, my shed is further than 100m from the boundary, and I needed a permit. 
Not only that they were extremely reluctant to grant me a permit for shed only (too many shed dwellers!) and I finished up putting the application in for both shed and house on the same permit.

----------


## ozwinner

> They must be easier going in Queensland, that is not the case in Victoria. 
> I live on rural land, my shed is further than 100m from the boundary, and I needed a permit. 
> Not only that they were extremely reluctant to grant me a permit for shed only (too many shed dwellers!) and I finished up putting the application in for both shed and house on the same permit.

  
I think you will find that if you live on a larger property, even here in Vic, that a permit is not required even to build a house. 
Al  :Cool:

----------


## journeyman Mick

> They must be easier going in Queensland, that is not the case in Victoria. 
> I live on rural land, my shed is further than 100m from the boundary, and I needed a permit. 
> Not only that they were extremely reluctant to grant me a permit for shed only (too many shed dwellers!) and I finished up putting the application in for both shed and house on the same permit.

  Is your block zoned rural or rural residential? It has to be a rural (primary production) block. 
Mick

----------


## Big Shed

Rural residential, so that explains it, I can hardly be primary producer on 25 acres, although some think they can!

----------


## ausdesign

Confusing isn't it !
Regulators seem to be able to make somethings uniform across Aus but when it comes to housing . . . .
In Vic generally a free standing shed under 10m2 & not made of masonry doesn't need a building permit. In some cases you may still need a planning permit.
In all situations that I know of if there is no dwelling on the land you will need a planning permit for a shed & that will need to show all the details of the proposed home - except for structural details.
i.e. floor plan, elevations, site plan, boundary setbacks etc.
On zoned rural land [with a house] you may not need a planning permit if it is set back from the boundary more than the prescribed distance in the local planning scheme or if none is nominated, then by the distance under the Vic. Building Regs 2006. 
As for fees many councils & private surveyors seem to be starting at $700 odd dollars for permits with an allowance for 3 inspections. If more inspections are required they have extra fees per inspection. If they are called for an inspection & it is knocked back or not ready when they arrive an extra inspection fee in many cases is charged.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We've just been through the process of getting a planning permit and a building permit in Mildura Shire in Vic.  With council fees and inspection fees we've coughed up almost $1,500.........not to mention the cost of putting together the plans in the first place.   
That's before the Shire comes back again for the laughable 'Infrastructure You Might Damage During Construction' Fee......which last time meant $163 to cover the councils time to determine that, as we live in the rural zone, we din't have any council infrastructure (like kerb and guttering) to actually damage....which was fortunate cause if we lived in an urban area they'd have gouged us for another $650!!!!   

> If you require a building permit for your project, then an Asset Protection Permit will also be required. The asset protection permit process is in place to safeguard Council's assets such as footpaths, pit lids, curb and gutters, and allows for any damage to be repaired. The process also allows for siting controls such as rubbish and builder's refuse, as well as any soil, rubbish or concrete in gutters which could enter stormwater drains.

----------


## Big Shed

> We've just been through the process of getting a planning permit and a building permit in Mildura Shire in Vic.  With council fees and inspection fees we've coughed up almost $1,500.........not to mention the cost of putting together the plans in the first place.   
> That's before the Shire comes back again for the laughable 'Infrastructure You Might Damage During Construction' Fee......which last time meant $163 to cover the councils time to determine that, as we live in the rural zone, we din't have any council infrastructure (like kerb and guttering) to actually damage....which was fortunate cause if we lived in an urban area they'd have gouged us for another $650!!!!

  This is what councils do when they don't want to put the rates up! 
Some call it euphemistically "user pays" ( and pays and pays and pays..........) 
I have to say this seems rather excessive even by today's standards.

----------


## bfx

I think we may, at times, be confusing Planning Permits and Building Permits.  In Mt Alexander Shire a planning permit is not required for the primary dwelling on a rural property greater than 40 hectares.  Nor is one required for a rural shed etc.  A building permit is required even if a planning permit is not - unless the building is less than 10sq.m.  At least that is what the planning officers told me last time we spoke. 
IMHO, if the rules say you need a buidling permit you are better off getting one.  I tried the alternative for an extension to a building and it bit me on the b*m when I needed further approval from the council for something else. 
Bill

----------


## tgbrooks

Just an update on my shed permit - decided to get the shed built by a steel shed/garage company as they can arrange for a permit  that is included into their price - works out at  $350 for the permit. 
Trevor

----------


## sstyln

Can a permit for the same structure be different prices if you go to different contractors? Can you shop around for a better price?

----------


## johnc

You can certainly shop around on price, although the cost of permits does seem to have risen a lot since the councils stopped doing it themselves.

----------


## Bloss

> I think you will find that if you live on a larger property, even here in Vic, that a permit is not required even to build a house. 
> Al

  Permit and certification always required in every state to build and occupy a residential dwelling and has been so for years - at least since all States agreed to the BCA and I think that was 1984. 
Sheds rules vary between State & local authorities and between rural & residential zones, so you must check where you live, but most allow garden sheds of less than 10m2 (effectively a 3mx3m really, but any shape) to be constructed without a permit. That is not a very big shed. 
These are still subject to various design & siting guidelines in most jurisdictions (such as distances from boundaries, clearances from power lines etc. and in some case construction materials). If you try to connect power or water you might come up against plumbing and electrical regulations that will affect what you are allowed to do. 
As has been said - not worth the hassle to build without getting the proper permits & certifications. Not so much because of being caught, but for insurance and because the laws are mostly there for good reasons (albeit sometimes not easy to see - but if ya don't like em lobby to change them). 
The manufacturers and resellers such as Bunnngs have info sheets on what applies in their local area and the instructions or ads usually indicate if a permit is needed.

----------


## dazzler

> Ron this is a little harshIt's more like you are dealing with people who can be ridiculed, humiliated or sacked if they deviate from Council policy or disagree with a councillor.  
> ian

  Well said.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## N Moore

Hi 
My m i law built a new kit granny flat behind her sons home in north island NZ in last 2 years 
Councils there .... like lots in Aussie are going broke. 
To remedy this 
Before her final approval was signed. 
Her shire  council asks for a new 
$10,000 FUTURES FUND payment now. 
The property owner gets nil services or product eg kerbing etc for this fee.
It's to load council funds . For the future they say. 
Came in 1/2 way through her job. 
So at final stages she needed another 10 grand at last minute.
Wonder how long before we in Oz get similar? 
As an aside Tassie councils have little expertise in building regs anymore.
They allowed private companies to take over . 
I built a home extension same time with a builder with 60 years experience .
We did it the old way with lots of extra  noggins, hardwood etc..
The young lady inspector hadnt seen a correctly built house before. 
It wasnt in her regs book so was wrong despite over engineering to the max.  No flimsy trusses used, all fitted joints.
Her lack of knowledge was worrying. We got it overridden but at a cost. 
A registered bldg surveyor (private) is easiest way to get a job through red tape now here. 
I believe soon they will be able to sign off all of a building job. 
Owner builders are copping it hard down here by the beauracrats.  
Nick Tassie

----------


## Ivan in Oz

> Just build two smaller sheds side by side? 
> Al

  Hey!! 
Don't joke :No:  :No:  
That's what my Building Inspector suggested,
and to then Cover the 6Metre span between them;
this was
before I told him that it was to go on Acerage. 
All I required was an Application for Exemption
and the $275.00+ for fees       :Blush7:   
I have a good B/I,
I ask him 
"How would you like me to do the job?"
"Which builders do you recommend?"
"What about which garage Fabricators I choose?" 
Paperwork STRAIGHT through.
3 Months waiting for Builder to do SLAB :Doh:  http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...ad.php?t=62237 
Me ATM.... :2thumbsup:  :Biggrin:

----------

